# DVBT Reciever an TFT Anschließen



## fUnKuCh3n (23. August 2007)

Hey,

ich habe folgende Problemstellung:

1 fest Installierter DVB-T Receiver mit Scart Ausgang
1 PC (bisher ohne jegliche TV Vorbereitung )
1 TFT mit 15pol VGA Input

Nun möchte ich es gerne so machen, dass ich das DVB-T Signal auf dem Monitor ansehen kann....

Mir sind bisher 2 Lösungsideen gekommen:

1) Es gibt im "Fachhandel" sogenannte Scart => VGA Kabel, jedoch ist die Frage ob dieses Kabel mit dem Monitor / Receiver harmoniert... Des weiteren muss der Monitor Progressive Scan unterstützen, was ich bei dem net weiss..

2) Man adaptiert den Scart auf 3 x Cinch ( Video, Audio R/L) dann baut man in den PC ne TV Karte mit Cinch Video Input ein und verbindet den Video vom Scart mit dem am PC und die Audio R/L mittels eines Cinch auf Klinke 3,5 mm mit dem Soundinput vom PC/TV Karte...


Was würdet ihr evtl noch für Ideen haben?

Danke!


----------



## TeamSynatic (23. August 2007)

Also ich würde die Lösung ohne den Rechner bevorzugen, dann muss der Rechner nicht laufen damit du Fernsehen kann... (Den könnest du dann ja eh nicht nutzen, bzw. bei einem bildschirm nur beschränkt...)


----------



## chmee (23. August 2007)

zu Lösung 1 : Dafür muss der TFT definitiv PAL-Auflösungen wiedergeben können. Das ist mit "normalen" Rechner-TFTs nicht möglich.
Das Problem mit dem Adapterkabel, das eher als Neppertrick betrachtet werden kann, lass ich mal weg.

zu Lösung 2 : Dann empfehle ich Dir, eher ne DVB-T-PCI-Karte oder nen USB-Stick zu kaufen. So einen USB-DVBT-Stick bekommt man bei eBay schon ab 20Eur.

mfg chmee

**Nebenbei** ProgressiveScan beschreibt das Vollbildverfahren, dass ein Chip im Wiedergabegerät ein Halbbild (TV-Signal) in ein Vollbild umwandelt. Es gibt soviele Methoden des Deinterlacing, dass ich behaupte, für das Geld das Du ausgeben möchtest, existiert nichts, dass halbwegs gut aussieht.
Bitte vergiss die Variante mit dem direkten Anschluß des Receivers an den TFT-Monitor.


----------

